# KONAMI HYPERBOY



## Orc (Sep 16, 2008)

Finally found out what it's called...
KONAMI HYPERBOY!

















Quite useless as most GB accessories are but looks awesome.
SOURCE: The Googles and http://gepachika.exblog.jp/3515240/ (for pics)


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 16, 2008)

I love it, i'll take 20.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 16, 2008)

OMG. You're so awesome Orc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love getting one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They'll probably cost a lot, though


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 16, 2008)

I think playing donkey Kong on it would be cool. They should have done this for other handhelds too.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that thing has an actual joystick.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start/Select being moved makes me sad.  And wow, it completely breaks the notion of "handheld" a bit.  XD


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2008)

Those big red juicy buttons look so tempting to push.

*press*  ooo!


----------



## jaywilson (Sep 26, 2008)

so fracking rad!


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 26, 2008)

I actually had one of these as a kid. It sucked ass.


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Sep 29, 2008)

hey orc I will be nice to you even after your rude comment, it looks cool


----------

